# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Has minoxidil caused skin aging for any of you guys?

## 25 going on 65

Title sums it up.....did anyone notice negative changes in their faces on minox? Dark circles around your eyes, fine lines, deeper wrinkles etc?
I am considering trying it again but skin aging is 1 of the worst sides I can imagine

----------


## fred970

Been on it for 4 years now. No skin aging.

----------


## MackJames

I haven't noticed any changes

----------


## Notcoolanymore

No skin changes for me.  Not saying it can't happen, but if anybody claims to have suffered from any problems, ask for pics.  I am guessing that it can happen, but it is extremely rare.

----------


## Buster

I don't currently use Minox, but I'd imagine that if anyone has had a problem with their skin it may be because the minox has come in contact with it. Some ways that you may be abe to prevent it could be to not put it on before you go to bed, because the minox will get on your pillow and come into contact with your face, and using only enough so that it will treat the spot you are treating- instead of using a large amount which may run down your face.

----------


## greatjob!

Minoxidil has been found to inhibit gene expression of the enzyme lysyl hydroxylase which is involved in the production of collagen, so it can increase wrinkles and skin aging. I personally don't know if it has caused aging for me, I don't really pay as much attention to it as others do.

----------


## Dan26

i was worried because i have bad skin as it is, but no problems. I did start using retin on under my eyes, on forehead and laughing lines as a precaution though.

----------


## ryan555

I was on minox from a very young age and never even had a clue that it could age skin.  Of course my face aged, but everyone's does as you move from your early 20s into your 30s.  However, since I have stopped over 3 years ago, my face has made some rather dramatic changes in a youthful direction.  Specifically, I had very dark circles under my eyes that vanished, and also really deep creases along the sides of my mouth that are no longer there.  My skin was also quite pasty, and it is now much brighter, smoother, and more toned.  If you look as pictures from me now in my mid 30s vs how I looked in my mid 20s, I look quite dramatically younger and healthier now.  So I would say for me, it absolutely did age my face and quite dramatically so.  Fortunately, it did seem to reverse once I stopped.

----------


## fred970

Congratulations ryan, you just made 1000 newbies stop minoxidil and more miserable.

----------


## ryan555

> Congratulations ryan, you just made 1000 newbies stop minoxidil and more miserable.


 Hey the question was asked and I answered honestly.  I'd probably still rather have a full head of hair and an aged face.  Anyway, it doesn't do this to everyone, but it did to me.

----------


## fred970

You believe it did that to you. Ageing is not a reversible process.

----------


## 25 going on 65

Thanks everyone for your replies




> I was on minox from a very young age and never even had a clue that it could age skin.  Of course my face aged, but everyone's does as you move from your early 20s into your 30s.  However, since I have stopped over 3 years ago, my face has made some rather dramatic changes in a youthful direction.  Specifically, I had very dark circles under my eyes that vanished, and also really deep creases along the sides of my mouth that are no longer there.  My skin was also quite pasty, and it is now much brighter, smoother, and more toned.  If you look as pictures from me now in my mid 30s vs how I looked in my mid 20s, I look quite dramatically younger and healthier now.  So I would say for me, it absolutely did age my face and quite dramatically so.  Fortunately, it did seem to reverse once I stopped.


 Can you think of other life changes that might have played a role? Diet, hydration, sleep, skin products, etc?

----------


## 25 going on 65

> You believe it did that to you. Ageing is not a reversible process.


 Well there are symptoms of aging that can be reversed, eg tretinoin can remove lines & reduce dark circles. Plus lifestyle habits can make you look older/younger from month to month like sleep deprivation or weight gain/loss
This is why I am curious if ryan made any other changes that might make his skin quality change

----------


## ryan555

> You believe it did that to you. Ageing is not a reversible process.


 Dark eye circles and pasty skin are not a normal part of ageing.  I looked sickly back then, not just older.  Believe whatever you want, Fred.  If you don't want to know the answer then don't ask the question.  By the way, I am one of the guys always telling people to calm down about the propecia hysteria and stay on their treatments.  I'm not here to discourage anyone, quite the contrary.  But minox did have an effect on my face, one which I was unaware of until I stopped it (for completely unrelated reasons) and my face changed.

----------


## fred970

You were allergic, and you stuck with it anyway. It's the only reasonable explanation.

----------


## ryan555

> Thanks everyone for your replies
> 
> 
> 
> Can you think of other life changes that might have played a role? Diet, hydration, sleep, skin products, etc?


 None at all.  In fact, I stopped it because I have a neurological disease and wanted to go off all medications.  By all accounts, I should have aged rapidly given what I have been through physically since I stopped it, but that is not the case.  I also stopped propecia a few months prior so that could have something to do with it, but I find that unlikely since nothing changed until after I stopped minox.  

Listen, if you guys have what you think is normal aging in your face, then don't worry about it.  I had actually been using eye creams for the dark circles and considering having filler injected for the deep mouth creases I had while I was on it, not ever connecting it to minox.  I didn't look well.  If you look healthy and normal, then don't worry about it.  What it did to me was not typical "aging."  You'll know the difference if you see it.

----------


## ryan555

> You were allergic, and you stuck with it anyway. It's the only reasonable explanation.


 I wasn't allergic.  I tolerated it quite well, which is why i never suspected it was causing what i described.  Why are you so dead set on being right here?  I am far from being the only person to claim it had an effect on their skin.  And why would it be so shocking that a drug that was so ridden with dangerous side effects that it is no longer prescribed orally could be mixed with alcohol and propylene glycol and could cause some side effects when slathered on one's head, directly above their face?

----------


## ryan555

PS, nothing makes you look older than a bald head, so if you're worried about look old, don't stop your meds.

----------


## greatjob!

> Minoxidil has been found to inhibit gene expression of the enzyme lysyl hydroxylase which is involved in the production of collagen, so it can increase wrinkles and skin aging.


 http://www.jbc.org/content/262/25/11973.short

http://www.nature.com/jid/journal/v9.../5611848a.html

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...ct&holding=npg

I could post about 20 more.

----------


## awesome1

I've been on the fence about minox.  Currently only dermarolling and keto shampoo, between costs, both time and money, keeping it in your hair basically all day, every day, the decades of commitment or you lose all your gains, random sheds people report every once in a while, and some people's reported side effects, it hasn't sounded too worth it so far.  

I'm waiting a few more months on my current treatment to see if much change, is where my head is at.

----------


## fred970

It's a no-brainer really, everyone suffering from hair loss should get on minoxidil.

It's sad that some people don't even want the treatment we have. They would find something wrong with everything. So many 50+ bald people told me, including my dermatologist: "if only it was available in my time".

Nizoral and dermarolling alone? Not only you won't see gains but you are losing time, the sooner you get on it, the better.

I almost stopped my minoxidil back in 2010 because of all the fear-mongering on the forums (yeah already back then), I'm so glad I didn't.

----------


## ryan555

> It's a no-brainer really, everyone suffering from hair loss should get on minoxidil.
> 
> It's sad that some people don't even want the treatment we have. They would find something wrong with everything. So many 50+ bald people told me, including my dermatologist: "if only it was available in my time".
> 
> Nizoral and dermarolling alone? Not only you won't see gains but you are losing time, the sooner you get on it, the better.
> 
> I almost stopped my minoxidil back in 2010 because of all the fear-mongering on the forums (yeah already back then), I'm so glad I didn't.


 Reporting side effects is not the same as fear mongering.  ALL drugs have side effects but hopefully the benefits outweigh the risks.  You should definitely stay on minox since you aren't personally experiencing issues.  Hopefully you're on propecia too because it's way more effective.

----------


## greatjob!

> It's a no-brainer really, everyone suffering from hair loss should get on minoxidil.
> 
> It's sad that some people don't even want the treatment we have. They would find something wrong with everything. So many 50+ bald people told me, including my dermatologist: "if only it was available in my time".
> 
> Nizoral and dermarolling alone? Not only you won't see gains but you are losing time, the sooner you get on it, the better.
> 
> I almost stopped my minoxidil back in 2010 because of all the fear-mongering on the forums (yeah already back then), I'm so glad I didn't.


 Did you see my post:




> Originally Posted by greatjob!
> 
> Minoxidil has been found to inhibit gene expression of the enzyme lysyl hydroxylase which is involved in the production of collagen, so it can increase wrinkles and skin aging.
> 
> 
>  http://www.jbc.org/content/262/25/11973.short
> 
> http://www.nature.com/jid/journal/v9.../5611848a.html
> 
> ...


 It is a real side effect that has been known for a long time. I agree there is a lot of fear mongering, particularly surrounding fin, but this isn't fear mongering it's just educating. Click on the studies above, this is a real scientifically verified fact. For what it's worth I have been on minox for years and plan on staying on it until something better comes along, and believe everyone should consider using it.

----------


## hairy

I believe the side effects would be largely limited to the scalp skin, and maybe the forehead skin.  With foam, dripping is not a concern any more, and systemic absorption related side effects are unlikely to show up in skin far away from the scalp.  My two cents.

----------


## fred970

I've grown boobs before, so no I can't take propecia.

----------


## ryan555

> I've grown boobs before, so no I can't take propecia.


 Dude, why are you fear mongering?  You just think it made you grow boobs, but it was all in your head.  Or maybe you were allergic to it.

----------


## fred970

I had surgery to remove them, nice try.

Look at how it was all in my head: https://www.gynecomastia.org/smf/13/...fter-pictures/

And I have never taken propecia in my life, I got it from other hormone-altering medications.

Can I see pictures of the reversal of your ageing skin now? That's what I thought.

----------


## awesome1

Minox seems like a hassle, how are your guys experiences with it?

----------


## ryan555

> I had surgery to remove them, nice try.
> 
> Look at how it was all in my head: https://www.gynecomastia.org/smf/13/...fter-pictures/
> 
> And I have never taken propecia in my life, I got it from other hormone-altering medications.
> 
> Can I see pictures of the reversal of your ageing skin now? That's what I thought.


 I'm not the one who caused your hair loss and man tits.  Drop the attitude.

----------


## fred970

You tried to play smart with me, you lost. 

Now pictures to prove your claims or your little story doesn't mean anything.

----------


## ryan555

> You tried to play smart with me, you lost. 
> 
> Now pictures to prove your claims or your little story doesn't mean anything.


 I didn't realize we were competing.  If there is award for most bitter bald guy, then you definitely win.  As I said, stay on your treatments and consider adding something to your regimen that will improve your rotten disposition.

----------


## greatjob!

> You tried to play smart with me, you lost. 
> 
> Now pictures to prove your claims or your little story doesn't mean anything.


 Dude what are trying to prove? Minox can cause aging, that is a scientific fact. Look at the studies I posted above, there are dozens more. I'm not sure what you think you "won"

----------


## awesome1

Stop derailing the thread guys.  As I mentioned, I have some (what I consider) legitimate concerns, and if some of you are firm believers in the drug, what can you say to allay them?  Let me delineate them clearly:
-Minoxidil's cost, I hear more people recommend the foam (why?), how much a month are we talking per month?  Is the rogaine foam any better or worse than off brand, why?
-Efficacy.  I know it works better in conjunction with other treatments, and I know that even then some guys report minimal gains with it, while others consider it a near miracle drug, does anyone have any clues as to why this is?  I am still pretty firmly against adding propecia to my regiment, though I am aware the vast majority of men are just fine, chance of sexual dysfunction over 1% is too high for me.  I am considering RU but that also seems like a big hassle.
-Hassle of using.  It's an 8 hour a day commitment, I've heard you can do one of the applications before bed, but seems like it increases the risks of sides (unless you're careful about application?), due to the drug getting on bedding.  Has it bothered your significant other at all?  How much time does it take out of your day?  Does the foam or liquid negatively impact the texture or look of your hair daily (and if so, are they different?)
-Sides.  Irritation, dandruff, random sheds (after initial), skin aging, maybe even some blood pressure/heart issues.  Have you experienced any of these, and were they minor or major enough to impact your decision to use it?
-Loss after stopping treatment.  The fact that it's basically a life long commitment, how long have you been using it, have you ever stopped?  Why?  Did you restart, why?


Fred, you say it's a no brainer but I think I'm voicing legitimate concerns that haven't been adequately addressed.

----------


## fred970

You should get a custom 5&#37; solution at your local pharmacy. That's what I've always done and maybe that's why I had a good experience with it. All those US online foam rogaine or whatever, I would never trust any of that.

It costs me 10€ a month now, because I dropped to 1 application a day before bed. It's not even like brushing my teeth, I do it at my desk while watching a movie for example. Not a hassle at all.

No sides at all for me. You don't stop, why would you stop? It's not life long commitment, at a point, it will be useless, but it would at least have allowed me to keep my hair longer, possibly 5 more years with some hair and a light frame for my face. When the shaved look suits you, this is priceless.

----------


## 25 going on 65

F*ck. I am very on the fence about minox as well. It seems the skin problems are not likely but still a possibility. Bad skin is a worse side effect than reduced libido, gyno, infertility, etc
However my hair has been rocked this year & when minox works it seems like it shows results in 4-6 months or less. That is pretty fast for a hair loss treatment

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Yes, dark circles under eyes and senile spots on the part of the scalp where I apply minoxidil. These side effects happen when I overdose on minoxidil. When I apply the amount that is directed, the side effects go away.

----------


## fred970

No wonder Spencer said the show had run its course. Some many sufferers just don't deserve to be helped.

----------


## greatjob!

> No wonder Spencer said the show had run its course. Some many sufferers just don't deserve to be helped.


 What are you talking about? These are all sides that are well known.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> No wonder Spencer said the show had run its course. Some many sufferers just don't deserve to be helped.


 It is a legitimate thread. Does not matter if it is allergic reaction, decreased collagen, etc....there are too many anecdotes of skin issues on minox for me to ignore & I need to srsly consider this before I start the medication
We are on BTT because appearance is crucial. The sides from hair meds that really scare me are all cosmetic....skin problems, gyno, accelerated shed, etc

----------


## ryan555

> It is a legitimate thread. Does not matter if it is allergic reaction, decreased collagen, etc....there are too many anecdotes of skin issues on minox for me to ignore & I need to srsly consider this before I start the medication
> We are on BTT because appearance is crucial. The sides from hair meds that really scare me are all cosmetic....skin problems, gyno, accelerated shed, etc


 Don't let what I said scare you away. Try it, beware of the potential to cause some aging, and if it really becomes an issue stop using it.  It's not going to cause permanent changes.  However, my personal opinion is that it's not really a great treatment for hair loss, unless perhaps you just have a bit of thinning in the crown you want to address (which is what it was meant to be used for really).  It doesn't address the root problem of hair loss as propecia does, it does cause a LOT of shedding when you start it and when you stop it, and it is a little messy.  Also, a recent study showed it only works for like 38% of users anyway.   If you can tolerate propecia, I would just stick with that.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Don't let what I said scare you away. Try it, beware of the potential to cause some aging, and if it really becomes an issue stop using it.  It's not going to cause permanent changes.  However, my personal opinion is that it's not really a great treatment for hair loss, unless perhaps you just have a bit of thinning in the crown you want to address (which is what it was meant to be used for really).  It doesn't address the root problem of hair loss as propecia does, it does cause a LOT of shedding when you start it and when you stop it, and it is a little messy.  Also, a recent study showed it only works for like 38% of users anyway.   If you can tolerate propecia, I would just stick with that.


 Thanks. Yeah I am actually on finasteride (3+ years) & double-dosing dutasteride too (10 months). Also keto 2% shampoo. My hair has taken a srs hit this year & I think it is from starting dut, but it could also just be alopecia progressing
I think minox is much more useful for people who are also on DHT meds. I might get decent results if I commit to it but there are factors like this making me reluctant

----------


## Travbedaman

I look about the same as I did back when I jumped on minox, which was in 2004. Some current pictures my skin actually looks better now. However in the past few years I have really gotten into a plethora of antioxidants, skin care etc. So im sure that has played a factor also.

There are collagen supplements that can be taken if one is concerned with the loss of collagen from minox. I recently started using 2 collagen supplements, one powdered version of type 1 and 3. Then biocells collagen type 2. If you do a search this combo has a ton of benfits not only for skin but joint and bone health also.

I have had some nagging pain in my joints from the gym and within a month its about half of what it was, collagen is good stuff.

----------


## mpb47

> Title sums it up.....did anyone notice negative changes in their faces on minox? Dark circles around your eyes, fine lines, deeper wrinkles etc?
> I am considering trying it again but skin aging is 1 of the worst sides I can imagine


 On another board there were guys that swore this was true. I did not know what to believe but I did tell them I did have symptoms, but only on the right side of my face. So to me this seemed like BS. But one of the guys asked if I used minox at night and by any chance did I sleep on the right side. Well because of an old back injury, I do in fact sleep on the right side . His reply was I getting the minox by way of my pillow. 

I do not know if this is true or not but now that I am back on propecia I have stopped minox but will probably go back on it , but only the foam and only during the day.

I will say I never had a problem when I was using normal amounts. It was only after I went off propecia and started using gobs of the stuff did I notice anything. I had used it for many years before with no issues but again, was only using the normal amount.

So only time will tell if this is bs or not. But if you have concerns, use the foam and only during the day and you should have no issues.

----------


## pafc66

Did the exact same shit to me. Just makes you look like you haven't slept for a while.. not a lot you can do except use less of the product or stop it. I found the foam gave me more side effects in terms of swelling in the face, eye circles, dry skin ect. My head looked rounder on it was weird.

----------


## pafc66

Some of the medication gets absorbed into facial tissue as well and as this medications is for hypertension it increases the blood vessels under the eyes which gives of a appearance of under eye circles as the blood vessels are more prominent.. the facial edema is linked to this as well from fluid buildup.s

This effect doesn't happen to everyone I would suspect it's only in people who absorb more of the drug systemically.

----------


## pafc66

I don't believe it causes wrinkles though.. temporarily it does whilst your face is puffier any wrinkles that were there would look worse.

----------


## WHTC Clinic

Where do you get your supply?  How are your diet and overall health?

----------

